# INFINITY BETA



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey guys!
Does anybody of you have somewhere stashed Thile-Small parameters for BETA 8 and BETA 6 drivers? It would be of tremendous help!!!!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

found those if anybody need:
http://www.cieri.net/Documenti/Infi...ns, frequency response, optimal box etc.).pdf

https://speakerboxlite.com/subwoofers/infinity-beta-8?lang=en

Home page2


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

blast from the past. I used to be in love with the old infinity products. I ran Beta ones and Beta sixes in one of my cars and had a pair the old kappa emit ribbon tweets. Just a good sounding car. The shop I purchased the drivers from was a home audio store that let a son bring in car audio. They picked Infinity as the drivers they sold. The did an Astro Demo van that 2 this day I still remember. Beta 1's and 4's in the dash. Door panels with 3 Beta 6's in each front door. 4 Beta 12's from a Denon head and US amps amps. To this day, still remember the impact and clairity of that system. To me Infinity hasn't been the same since the Beta line


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Old Kappa (with black cones) and Beta were my favourite products from Infinity.....good old days.

Maybe I will start a small project for home with Infinity Beta drivers - 8" + 6" + 4" + EMIT (first version), 8" + 5" + EMIT (second version)a,d optional version - 8" + 6" + Hertz Ribbon (MID) + Infinity EMIT....decisions, decisions  That is a problem when you have too much stuff stashed in closets


----------

